# Fall River Wipers



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Figured I'd share a few of my beasts from this Fall. First one is a piss-poor shot of my PB (length wise) at a touch over 29". Other two went 27" & change. Caught close to 20 more in the 15-25" range this Fall as well. Can't say enough good things about the ODNR / DOW for stocking these fish, they are absolutely unreal. We're seeing a seriously solid 27" year-class on the River right now. Two or three years down the road WATCH OUT! We're going to have some MONSTER 30"+ plus fish, mark my word...

Pretty cool to have an Ohio-River class fishery (at least in terms of size) in the Heart of Central Ohio!


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> Figured I'd share a few of my beasts from this Fall. First one is a piss-poor shot of my PB (length wise) at a touch over 29". Other two went 27" & change. Caught close to 20 more in the 15-25" range this Fall as well. Can't say enough good things about the ODNR / DOW for stocking these fish, they are absolutely unreal. We're seeing a seriously solid 27" year-class on the River right now. Two or three years down the road WATCH OUT! We're going to have some MONSTER 30"+ plus fish, mark my word...
> 
> Pretty cool to have an Ohio-River class fishery (at least in terms of size) in the Heart of Central Ohio!
> 
> ...


very nice,love catching them also in the ohio


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've never caught one myself. but you sure got some nice ones there.
sherman


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I bet the fight is great


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome fish, After seeing all your success, I think I might have to start targeting them myself. I’ve got a few from the Licking river but nothing that size. I couldn’t imagine that fish in some swift water, hold on for sure. Great job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

n-strut said:


> Awesome fish, After seeing all your success, I think I might have to start targeting them myself. I’ve got a few from the Licking river but nothing that size. I couldn’t imagine that fish in some swift water, hold on for sure. Great job and thanks for sharing.


You don't want to imagine them in swift water; they're almost impossible to control.

Once you figure them out they aren't entirely to hard to "hook" on a somewhat regular basis. Biggest thing with them is to target swift current chutes, like right up in the white water or right smack dab in the middle of a chute. Not in an eddy, not behind a boulder, like right smack dab in the middle of current so fast no Smallmouth in their right mind would sit in.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info AJ. Gonna start searching soon.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job bud!!!


----------



## ittybittyfishy (May 28, 2010)

I got a few of those as well. Good work Acklac this fall.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice fish. Well done guys. I wonder if I should start targetting them. I can't catch a saugeye to save my life!! lol


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Those are some quality fish! In my humble opinion there is not a harder fighting fish around. Hats off to you.


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Acklac7

30" "wipers" are showing up in the Scioto already in 2017. With the abundant shad population in the river, there in no doubt in my mind that the State Record will fall very soon... Agree & hats off to the ODNR for introducing these "fighters" to Central Ohio. Will dig around & post some "pigs" from camera later in future...

Nice pics of those silverbacks!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

walleye24 said:


> Acklac7
> 
> 30" "wipers" are showing up in the Scioto already in 2017. With the abundant shad population in the river, there in no doubt in my mind that the State Record will fall very soon... Agree & hats off to the ODNR for introducing these "fighters" to Central Ohio. Will dig around & post some "pigs" from camera later in future...
> 
> Nice pics of those silverbacks!


Post up your pics! I LOVE them damn things!

And yea, im with you 100% on the State Record coming from Scioto here in the next 5 years with the way these fish are growing. When they first got stocked I thought they would do well, I didn't think they would do _this _well though! Not in my wildest dreams did I think we would be pulling out fish this big this soon...


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Bottom pic AJ is from 2015. Would like to know the growth "rate" yearly of these fighters?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

walleye24 said:


> Bottom pic AJ is from 2015. Would like to know the growth "rate" yearly of these fighters?


I have no idea, couple of people have said that fat 27” is likely a 6 year old Fish . Would make sense then that the 29”+ year class would be 8 years old (first stockers).

They seem to respectively out-grow Saugeye, thats for sure.


----------



## Waylontdog1964 (May 31, 2017)

I've caught a few small one in the Mohican. Can you tell me what rivers they're stocked in? Thanks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Waylontdog1964 said:


> I've caught a few small one in the Mohican. Can you tell me what rivers they're stocked in? Thanks.


They are stocked in the sciota,muskingum,and ohio rivers. I think all the other river/creek wipers get there via other lakes that have been stocked with them.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> They are stocked in the sciota,muskingum,and ohio rivers. I think all the other river/creek wipers get there via other lakes that have been stocked with them.


Little Miami is stocked too (East Fork Lake). 

Pretty sure the Muskingum isn't stocked, rather it gets fish migratory fish from Buckeye/Licking and the Ohio river.


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> Little Miami is stocked too (East Fork Lake).
> 
> Pretty sure the Muskingum isn't stocked, rather it gets fish migratory fish from Buckeye/Licking and the Ohio river.


I have talked with odnr they have and are stocking all muskingum pools with hybrids (wipers)


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

willy heft said:


> I have talked with odnr they have and are stocking all muskingum pools with hybrids (wipers)


Did some research and found the same. Strange, the DNR doesn't list the Muskingum on their official Hybrid Striped Bass Page?? http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-tips-by-species/hybrid-striped-bass#tabr3


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Dillon is stocked with wipers also.i know it gets hot sometimes above and below the dam.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bob Jones said:


> I'm pretty sure Dillon is stocked with wipers also.i know it gets hot sometimes above and below the dam.


Ya at least it used to,not sure they still do. But do know for sure they put them in the muskingum. Plus it gets all the other fish like aj was saying. Plus is loaded with saugeyes and saugers. I will start fishing it eventually....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I had a file saved on my ohone with all the stockings but might have deleted it.ill look later


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have only ever seen pictures of the dams on the muskingum. But have been looking at a lot of maps and pictures and want to start checking it out,it beats the 2/2-1/2 hr drive to the ohio. And has all the same fish.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm reading conflicting reports on internet, so Ill ask here in case someone has already asked this of a ODNR official: Do the Wipers stocked in Ohio breed? or do they just go through the motions in the spring but are incapable of actual breeding... or are they capable but the habitat isn't right for it?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Since the odnr considers them a put and take fish i dont think they successfully spawn. At least in any numbers at all. Id guess hust like saugeye,it can happen,but probobly wont. And like saugeye they go through the motions,just nuthing happening...... 
Its another reason they they have become such popular fish to stock in ponds,they grow fast,eat alot,and wont reproduce and over load your pond.....


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> Did some research and found the same. Strange, the DNR doesn't list the Muskingum on their official Hybrid Striped Bass Page?? http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-tips-by-species/hybrid-striped-bass#tabr3


I talk with Mike greenly he's head of fish management, great guy and always very helpful.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

What part of the Muskingham are those big wipers from lol never thought it was like that only fished the muskingham water shed one time


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

25asnyder said:


> What part of the Muskingham are those big wipers from lol never thought it was like that only fished the muskingham water shed one time


Most all of these fish are coming from the Scioto River, mine included.


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

AJ

Do you have a picture (used to be on an old thread) of a "monster" wiper that was caught in downtown Columbus before the ODNR stocking of the Scioto River?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I don't have the picture, but I know the one your talking about. Came from the mainstreet pool before they took the Dam out - Monster fish. I believe rainerwolf caught it and it went 31"?


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Rainerwolf? That sounds right! It was a monster!!!!


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

I’ve been trying to catch a wiper all year and was finally lucky enough to run into a couple nice ones this week. A 22” and 23” from the scioto. They put up an amazing fight. The 23” was landed on a kayak and that thing took me for a trip with lighter tackle. Awesome week!


----------

